# Damdami Taksal To Counter AGPC Propaganda On Calendar



## Archived_Member16 (May 31, 2011)

May 31, 2011

*Damdami Taksal to counter AGPC propaganda on calender*

Yudhvir RanaYudhvir Rana, TNN | May 31, 2011, 03.10am IST 

*AMRITSAR:* While demanding summoning of Sikh leaders opposing Akal Takht approved Nankshahi Calendar at Akal Takht, Sikh's prominent seminary Damdami Taksal has announced to counter American Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee's (AGPC) propaganda against amended version of Nanakshshi Calendar through its Gurdwara's in America. 

Damdami Taksal chief Harnam Singh Khalsa told TOI on Monday that people like AGPC coordinator Pritpal Singh, Delhi Gurdwara Management Committee (DSGMC) president Paramjit Singh Sarna and few others were trying to create confusion in the community by giving misleading statements. "They are not doing any good to the community and are rather provoking gullible Sikhs to go against the directives of Akal Takht," said Harnam Singh. 

AGPC and DSGMC had appealed to Sikhs to observe martyrdom anniversary of Guru Arjan Dev on June 16 instead of June 5 as mentioned in the amended version of Nanakshahi Calendar. AGPC had justified Pakistan government's decision of refusing visa to Indian Sikhs who had applied to observe the martyrdom anniversary on June 5. 

He said Taksal's gurdwara's in US will counter the misleading propaganda of AGPC during Sikh gatherings. "The Nanakshahi Calendar has been approved by Akal Takht and there should not be any question regarding it" he said. He said, "There are few handful people who were playing in the hands of elements who don't want unity in the community. We have appealed to Jathedar of Akal Takht to summon these Sikh leaders at Akal Takht and pronounce religious punishment upon them." 

DSGMC president Paramjit Singh Sarna said that the amended version of Nanakshahi Calendar was neither approved by General House of SGPC nor the Sikh intellectuals, who had framed the original Nanakshahi Calendar adopted in 2003. He added, "Sikhs world over are observing Sikh religious days and other festivals according to original Nanakshshi Calendar." 

*source: *http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ropaganda-on-calender/articleshow/8656078.cms


----------



## spnadmin (May 31, 2011)

Admin note: Damdami Taksal was opposed to the 2003 revision from the outset. Their continued opposition comes as no surprise. DT is in fact a firm support of retaining the Bikram Samvat calendar, according to Hindu tradition. They have more than a simple agenda for wanting to stop the Nanakshahi 2003 revision dead in its tracks.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 31, 2011)

It is a universal fact that Harnam Singh Duma of Damdami Taksal is the instigator / author of the "present revised Nanakshai Calender, being imposed on the Sikhs", under the direction / influence of the RSS / Badals for well known political reasons! SGPC / Jathedars are mere pawns in their political game:*Hinduism - Hindutva  is the goal!*


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Jun 1, 2011)

" AGPC had justified Pakistan government's decision of  refusing visa to Indian Sikhs who had applied to observe the martyrdom  anniversary on June 5"
Coming in cold - I am surprised why Pakistan would involve itself in issues that may reduce their income?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes that was a very sneaky ploy on the part of those pushing June 5. First for them to nullify the date of the 16th. And then by doing that to nullify the visas, so to speak. They are also calling for punishment of the head of the Pakistan Gurdwara Management Committee, who gave the date of June 16 to the Pakistani authorities. I think that is how they became involved in the controversy.


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Jun 1, 2011)

"AGPC and DSGMC had appealed to Sikhs to observe  martyrdom anniversary of Guru Arjan Dev on June 16 instead of June 5 as  mentioned in the amended version of Nanakshahi Calendar. AGPC had  justified Pakistan government's decision of refusing visa to Indian  Sikhs who had applied to observe the martyrdom anniversary on June 5"
Quote from another thread - seems it should be followed and also logical to think that Guru passed the Gaddi to Guru whilst he was alive.
Where did the date of 5th June come from?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually the historical date was yesterday May 31 if you use the Gregorian Calendar. Variable dates on the Bikram Samvat (Hindu) calendar are set after astrologers set the first of the year, based on solar and sidereal calculations. Not to go into that now if that is OK with you. However, both versions of the Nanakshahi Calendar under dispute did set the martyrdom day for Guru Arjan Dev to be a fixed (not variable) date, June 5 or June 16. One would need to research the calculations used by the author of the Nanakshahi 2010 to know how June 5 came about. The calculations of Purewal for the Nanakshahi 2003 were made public. 

Just an aside...maybe this is really a battle for control not arithmetic.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 1, 2011)

davinderdhanjal said:


> " AGPC had justified Pakistan government's decision of  refusing visa to Indian Sikhs who had applied to observe the martyrdom  anniversary on June 5"
> Coming in cold - I am surprised why Pakistan would involve itself in issues that may reduce their income?



Are we SURE the Income will be "reduced" if the Gurpurab is celebrated as per the Universally recognised and Panth Parvanit Nanakshai calendar 2003...as the Income actually comes form Diaspora Sikhs and NOT "Indian" sikhs who viist in a very LIMITED number of a thousand or so only.

Note: the Nanaksahi Calendar 2003 was decided after nearly 10 years of discussions meetings, endorsed by the Full House of SGPC and then announced by Akal takhat...and accepted by the Sikh Panth (except the Saadhs who have never even accepted the Akal takhat/SRM/SGPC much less any snadesh from Akal takhat). The latest "changes" were made by these very SAADHS and done in secret  behind closed doors. and is REJECTED by the majority of the pont  hand Diaspora sikhs.


----------

